# Ohio River catfish guides



## Fishman

I just found out today, that a member of my family is offering me an all expenses paid trip to go fishing anywhere that I want. That was the exact wording, and naturally somewhere in the deep south would be ideal, but I'm trying to be easy on their wallet. So I'de like to find a guide that specialize in catfish on the Ohio. Last I knew Doc wasn't guiding people anymore, otherwise I would of went straight to him  So I was hoping you guys could make some suggestions.


----------



## flathunter

Wow, Great family!


----------



## Fishyguy

Josh Mullis is the best in my opinion. Very nice guy and you will learn from him. He works very hard for his money.


----------



## mrfishohio

Might look into the James River or even the outer banks in NC....*LOL*


----------



## Fishman

lol mrfishohio, nah I'de actually like to catch a mixed bag of cats and I'de really prefer to stay in Ohio since it would be MUCH cheaper. I know the Ohio doesn't have as many large fish as some of the other places, but that really doesn't concern me at all, I just wanna catch go fishing, period 

Fishyguy could ya please provide me with a phone number or a website address of Joshs?

Heck I'de even being willing to give one of you guys a full tank of gas for the boat and buy enough grub for the day and consider that my trip!


----------



## Fishyguy

Josh 734-7079
Pager 577-9082


----------



## mrfishohio

Maybe I'll guide you ...........(I like steak at Longhorn's)


----------



## Fishyguy

Don't you have to have a running boat to take him out on the river????


----------



## mrfishohio

Dang Lee.......okay, well, no, not exactly. Besides.......I'm heading up to pick it up right now !!  
It had a loose connection on a wire to the new ignition coil they installed a few weeks ago, hence it was "exactly the same" problem is how I described it to them.  
If I was to guide, I'd get more than a dinner  My tanks are only 6 gal( 2 of them ) and I hardly ever run more than one out.


----------



## Fishyguy

So you going fishing tonight? I will be out tonight again. We were out last night, and we were right by where those people got hurt in another hit and run. The police questioned us about if we saw anything. Fishing was slow last night. We only fished for about 4 hours probably a little less since we had time getting bait and inbetween spots. But we only got 3 fish. 2 small flatheads and a huge drum.


----------



## mrfishohio

Went today...just got back. I'll make a post, nothing of significance.


----------



## Fishman

Rats, mrfish had I of saw your post earlier I would have jumped on that offer  I talked a friend of mine yesterday and made this offer to him. He lives up in northern Ohio and never gets the chance to fish the Ohio, so looks like him and I will be taking his boat out and I'll be footing the bill for it all. Thanks again guys for all the help


----------



## Abu65

Try Dale Broughton I've fished with him great guy & he put us on a lot of fish.
Dale Broughton 513-231-7116


----------



## Fishyguy

Dales a jerk


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

I'm heading out of New Richmond this Saturday 5/15 with Josh Mullis. This will be my first trip with Josh, so I'll let everybody know how we do. Hopefully the river cooperates - I'm already excited!


----------



## mrfishohio

Fish-N-Fool......The river's in good shape. You should do good. I was up there for 2 of my last 4 times out. Caught the most & better fish there. Are you going to fish during the day or at night ? I might just try a night trip myself.


----------



## mrfishohio

Depending upon the time you launch, you might get on a hybrid bite, I see you like ultra light. Might want to go with some 10-14# if you're going to bust those hybrids. Check out the pictures in my posts from the last few days.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

mrfishohio - 

We're going to try the night bite. We'll be concentrating on the big guys, but I wouldn't mind a short hybrid bite  I'll just be following Josh's lead, so whatever he gets us into is fine with me. It should be a lot of fun.  

Those are some nice hybrids!


----------



## Fishyguy

Is he taking you on the 7p.m. to 7 a.m. trip? You guys should do pretty good now that th river is stable and maybe getting ready to go on a slight rise.


----------

